# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > XML و کاربرد آن >  کاربرد

## وشتی حاتمی

من تازه می خواهم xml یاد بگیرم
هر کتاب یا هر سایتی که مطالعه می کنم هنوز نتونستم جواب این سوالم رو بگیرم
اصلا کاربرد xml چیه؟آخه در جایی که ما می تونیم از بانک اطلاعاتی برای ذخیره داده ها استفاده کنیم چه دلیلی به استفاده ار xml وجود داره؟
چرا از همون بانک واسه داده ها استفاده نکنیم و بیاییم از xml استفاده کنیم؟/؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Pouria.NET

xml تنها یه فرمت نیست و DBMS ها جایگزینی برای XML نیستند. xml بعنوان زیر ساخت دارای تکنولوژی هایی است که می تونن به یک فایل xml ساده کمک کنن تا کاربردی شبیه به یه DB عمل کنه.
بهترین دلیل استفاده از زیر ساخت xml تعامل پذیری یا Interoperability بین سیستم های مختلفی که روی Platform های مختلف در حال اجرا هستند می باشد.
Xml  شامل تکنولوژی های مختلفیه که امروزه کاربرد آنها رو در هر جایی از کامپیوتر میشه دید. (به قول Dino Esposito تنها جایی که شاید نشه اثری از XML پیدا کرد در کامپایلره.
خلاصه اینکه استانداردسازی، تعامل پذیری و قابلیت انتقال بهترین مزایای xml هستند و باعث شدن که xml امروزه در هر جایی وجود داشته باشه. نمونه این مساله در DBMS های معروفه که امروزه دیگه نمی شه DBMS ی رو پیدا کرد که بصورت Native از XML حمایت نکنه.
پس XML خانواده بزرگی از تکنولوژی های مختلفه که شامل موارد زیر میشن:
1- فرمتی متنی و طولانی >> xml version=1.0
2- تکنولوژی برای تعریف ساختار داده >> XSD و DTD 
3-مجموعه ابزاری برای خواندن و نوشتن داده های XML مثل SAX و DOM و ...
4- ابزارهایی برای تغییر ساختار داده های XML مثل XSL و XSLT 
5- تکنولوژی نمایش دو بعدی مثل SVG 
6-تکنولوژی نمایش سه بعدی مثل X3D 
7- تکنولوژی تعریف Interface نرم افزاری به صورت مستقل از سکو مثل WSDL 
8- پروتوکل انتقال پیامها مثل SOAP و XML RPC 
9- و .....

به قول یکی از نویسنده ها: مگر اینکه چند سال اخیر را در غار زندگی کرده باشید که اسم XML را نشنیده باشید  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------

